

The End of Plenty: The Race to Feed a Crowded World - davesailer
http://www.npr.org/2015/06/08/412236817/as-global-population-grows-is-the-earth-reaching-the-end-of-plenty

======
toolsadmin
"You either increase production, or you reduce demand. You reduce consumption
by eating lower on the food chain and of course the big question of course is
how much we can reduce our population or limit population growth between now
and the time when the food really starts to get scarce."

Another doom and gloom piece pushing population reduction. I wonder whose
behind NPR...

